# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  انواع segmentation

## helena_lovely99

سلام به همگی.اگه ممکنه در مورد روشهای قطعه بندی تصویر (روش آستانه گذاری - قطعه بندی لبه و ناحیه) توضیح بدین.ممنون

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

segmentation یعنی به چه روشی object های مد نظرمان را از بقیه محتوی تصویر جدا کنیم دلیلش هم کاملاً واضح هستش به فرض شما تصمیم دارید یک نرم افزار تشخیص پلاک طراحی کنید در بحث پردازش تصویر پلاک خوان بعد از انجام یک سری عملیات پیش پردازش شما بایستی محل پلاک موجود در هر فریم را پیدا کنید شما بایستی در کل تصویر به دنبال نواحی بگردید که به صورت rectangular هستند دارای لبه هایی تیز و رنگ پشت زمینه پلاک با رنگ نوشته های موجود در آن تضاد دارن تو همین مثال ساده ای که خدمتون عرض کردم شما می تونید از 2 روش پایه ای segmentation که یکی region و دیگری edge هستش استفاده کنید.
در روش های مبتنی بر region که به صورت massive عمل میشه و تکنیک های آستانه گیری یا thresholding مورد استفاده قرار می گیره
در روش های مبتنی بر edge که به صورت sparse عمل میشه و تکنیک های لبه یابی مورد استفاده  قرار می گیره.

هر 2 روش فوق دارای تنوع عملگر های زیادی بوده و شما می تونید با توجه به فیلد مد نظر در پردازش تصویر از همان عملگر خاص استفاده نماید این را به این خاطر ذکر کردم چون روش رایج آستانه گیری در فیلد مورد نظر در شرایط مختلف خروجی بهتری خواهند داشت مثلاً در فیلد ocr یکی از روش های thresholding روش sauvola هستش این روش نسبت به روش outso و adaptive threshold جواب بهتری را در شرایط مختلف میده و در تکنیک های لبه یابی هم می توان به sobel , canny,hough transform,find corner و روش chain code که مبتنی بر لبه هستش نام برد البته دهها روش دیگر نیز در این زمینه وجود داره

علاوه بر این 2 نوع پایه ای segmentation که خدمتون عرض کردم روش های دیگری هم وجود داره که به صراحت نمیشه آنها را به یکی از 2 دسته بالا نسبت داد از جمله آنها pyramid segmentation , voronoi, watershed,motion analysis,mean shift , morphologyو غیره را نام برد

موفق باشید

----------

